# Behavior change while on Prednisone?



## KcCrystal (Sep 12, 2008)

Sassy has been taking Prednisone for 2 days for severe seasonal allergies, and a flare up of her Shar-pei fever. This round she's just not acting normal. Last night at 12am she wanted out. I take her out and she does nothing but stand in the corner by the shed. She wouldn't move. I went to put the leash on her and she snapped at me. She's been on Methalprednisone before, but I think this is the first time I've gotten the straingt Pred. I know I have to finsh the course of meds, but her reaction to it are worrying. Our vet said we could start weaning her off, but her fever might go back up, and the itching will start again. I don't know what's worse, her itching or this.


----------



## osdbmom (Feb 15, 2011)

I dont know about dogs...but myself and my four kids have been on prednisone LOTS of times. Assuming it could cause the same reactions/side effects...prednisone can make you feel extremely pms'y, starving one minute and unable to eat the next, super tired but far too wired to sleep, and like you are itching to get out of your own skin.

Basically, prednisone mostly makes you feel like an extremely overly tired out 2 yr old, and nothing makes it feel better.

Prednisone can also cause hallucinations/psychotic episodes in humans (it does my daughter, she cant take it anymore)...IDK if it can happen in dogs. 

Steroids can really be a love/hate thing.


----------



## KcCrystal (Sep 12, 2008)

That sounds exactly how she acts. Like she's just overly wound and can't stop fidgeting. Last night was the first time she showed the strange behavior. She also hasn't eaten much either. Not that it'd hurt her to loose a few lbs. lol. I know she needs them. Since she's started, she hasn't scratched at all and her cyst has shrunk again. The Shar-pei fever has left her with a fluid filled cyst on her hock that swells when she has a flare up. We've had surgically removed once, but it came back.


----------



## Dingeryote (Jun 20, 2011)

KC,

Prednisone will affect individual dogs and people differently, but the most common side effects are "Crankiness", crazy elevated appetite, thirst, frequent urination, and lethargy. At least going by myself(Med packs 2-3 times a year for Poison Ivy) and my little buddy Sam, who has been on Prednisone since April for an inoperable cancerous tumor of the spine.

Sassy looks like a big schmoozy sweetie. I can see how the sudden temperment quirk would be startling, but don't let it bug you. Just accept that she's going to be a bit cranky/grumpy while on the stuff and adjust a bit untill it's time to cycle down. 

Sam used to take treats from the hand very gently before prednisone, but on it, he tends to snap down on fingers without thinking, and then step back when you say OWWW! It's like they don't know. I can vouch that I'm a grumpy bastard with a hair trigger when I'm on the stuff, so it might be the same for our pooches.
If you cycle her off, is thier anything else that works for her allergies?

My goodness she has a sweet face!!! She would OWN me.LOL!!!


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

I'd be slow to suggest anything new for a dog with Shar Pei fever. Might run it past your vet to see if it would be okay (or if you have a holistic vet, even better . . .) I have one itchy girl. Don't want to put her on steroids and antihistamines have limited success. I've found a Chinese herb blend by Herbsmith called Clear AllerQI which has worked wonderfully well for her (of course, her itch season is spring/summer and I started it in Sept. so that could be a factor, as well) But it gave her almost immediate relief. My feed store where I get it has had good reports back from other customers.


----------



## KcCrystal (Sep 12, 2008)

She is very senstive to new meds. She has a list on her vet charts of what she can't take. Cipromax and Cephexlin *sp* she can't take either one of those. And she's deathly allergic to the Fentayl patches. We also have to watch her with flea meds, and Heartworm meds also. When she had her Cyst removed, she had a hard time coming out of the ansteisha. So I'm alway warry of what she gets. But I will run that by my vet, pawzk9. Thanks


----------



## Sparrow (Jul 17, 2011)

I have to second what others have said. As a person who's had very bad experiences with prednisone, I feel for the dog. In times past I had to be put on the stuff myself due to severe allergy issues. I go from being easy going, nice to get along with, mellow, the opposite of moody... to being a real dragon lady. I've told my co-workers, friends, family that I don't speak until spoken to & I make it a point to use as few words as possible otherwise I am impatient, little things that would never be annoying or bothersome drive me purely mad, I've had the urge to just smack someone with a news paper for being annoying or stupid... therefore I'm not fit to be around people & I keep contact to a minimum. My dogs will come around me but they also know I won't be taking anything out on them so if I get grumpy they just lay at my feet & wait it out with me. I feel hair triggers temper, hot/cold at the same time. For someone with a reputation of being extremely emotion controlled it's like everything is out of control & magnified & it makes me cranky because it's not something I can control. If that stuff makes the dog feel even part of what I feel when I'm on that stuff... shes' probably doing far better than I would. 

As awful as it is, sometimes it can't be helped. The doctor's sometimes don't have many options for me. I do some alternative stuff for myself that thus far it's been 3 years since I've had to be on that stuff. Maybe there's somethinng like that for your girl. She's certainly got a sweet face. I feel for her if it does to her what it does to me.


----------

